# Cheesecake Question...



## mugsy27 (Jul 15, 2007)

hey guys...just saw tyler florence bake what seemed like a very easy and delicious *lemon / blueberry cheesecake*.

it says to bake it in a greased 9 x 9 baking pan lined with parchment paper.

i have a 9 x 9 glass casserole kinda thingy...can i use that...or should i go and buy a pan as the recipie calls for?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 15, 2007)

The only problem may be that the casserole isn't as tall as a baking pan.  If it is, should be no problem.


----------



## mugsy27 (Jul 15, 2007)

cool...thanks andy...i will look at the height of a baking pan and compare, then buy if necessary!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 15, 2007)

mugsy, you just have to be sure the pan will hold all the batter and have leftover head space to handle any rising.


----------



## Rom (Aug 7, 2007)

or split the mixture in 2, bake them one at a time 2 make a double layer cake, layer one with cream and chocolate and...oops...did i post that out loud....sorry..feeling very junky and hungry right now LOL please ignore my post hehehe jokes

i have to go eat something, have been reading the forum all morning and am now too hungry to suggest straight lol


----------

